# Apple Car Play



## Diesel Up (Feb 4, 2015)

I visited my local Car Toys store and checked out the current version of the Pioneer products which have Apple Car Play capability. They are very slick.

My personal preference is for the Pioneer product without the onboard GPS, since I would be using the GPS within my iPhone 6 Plus.

However, I will be waiting for the (recently announced but not yet available) newest model which has the ability to "mate" the Pioneer product with my iPhone 6 Plus via Bluetooth, rather than by a cable connection.

Is anyone else considering Apple Car Play?


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll probably buy it in my next car. I looked at the Pioneer as well, but they have a *major* iOS 8 bug http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/AppRadio I wouldn't consider this unit until they actually fix that issue. It was supposed to be available in-car by now, but I think only a Ferrari (last time I checked) is shipping CarPlay as a built-in option. There are a ton of car manufacturers listed http://www.apple.com/ios/carplay/ but it seems to have been delayed over the last year.


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

My only hope is that Google Maps and Waze work with CarPlay. I detest Apple Maps.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I detest Apple anything


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

Pioneer just lauched Android Auto compatible models !



Bart McCoy said:


> I detest Apple anything


----------

